# Billy Congo as a Daddy.



## windseywoo (9 July 2018)

Hi All.
I'm just having a muse over whether to put my mare into foal and whether to use Billy Congo as a stallion. I just like the way William and Pippa seem to have loads of fun with him and have looked after him so well.
My mare is a warmblood x, 15.3hh and has had a foal before. She has a really nice personality and from what I've been told is a really good mum. This foal would probably be my last horse and I've had horses from foals before, but never bred my own. (She does have jumping genes on her dad's side, but doesn't do much of leaving the ground)
So would he make a good fit as trying to get my last fun horse before I get too old?


----------



## HashRouge (9 July 2018)

I used to work with two lovely mares by Billy Congo. They were quite different looking - one was small and chestnut, the other was a big, chunky bay, but they were both attractive mares with lovely, kind temperaments. Both had lovely ways of going - nice forward walks, easy natural outlines and were cracking jumpers too. Both definitely jumped 1m30 and I think might have both gone up to 1m40 (it's a few years ago so can't remember clearly). I used to love hacking both of them (this was when I worked as an SJ groom) and they were so easy to do. The only thing I would say is that both could be quite sharp - the bay in particular would sometimes pull out what my boss called the Billy Congo moves at big shows, with a bit of rearing, and she had an absolute fit the first time the dentist tried to see her. The chestnut wasn't so reactive. If it helps, I'd have had either of them if I could have afforded it (fat chance!).


----------



## windseywoo (10 July 2018)

Thank you for that HashRouge, hopefully my mare might just temper that a bit as she's really laid back, can be a bit tank like sometimes, but nothing really fazes her. I just think that his stud fee seems really reasonable for what he's done over the years and if I'm going to have one last foal and like to make sure I can choose something nice then I think he fits the bill. have to speak to OH first as she's actually his horse, but I'm sure he won't mind!!!


----------



## Clodagh (10 July 2018)

I think he is gorgeous, but does look very much like a pro ride. Of course, most successful stallions will have been produced by pros so it would be hard to compare. He is a very talented beastie.


----------

